# Grilled Artichokes with Basil Aioli



## Ferrari (Nov 6, 2004)

_
1/2 cup low fat mayo
1/2 cup chopped fresh basil
3 garlic cloves, minced
4tbsp. lemon juice
1 tbsp. Dijon mustard
1tsp. grated lemon zest
2tbsp. olive oil

4 artichokes, halfed lengthwise
_
-For the Aioli, process in a blender the mayo, basil, garlic, 2tbsp. lemon juice, mustard, zest and 1tsp. oil until smooth.
-In a large pot, add artichokes and remaining lemon juice to 3 inches of water.  Boil for 30 min.  Remove artichokes and brush with remaining oil.
-Grill artichokes, the cut side down, 2-4 min.  Serve with aioli.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 6, 2004)

ferrari, one question. how much of the artichoke are you supposed to clean, like the outer tougher leaves and the choke inside? or are you supposed to use baby 'chokes?


----------



## Ferrari (Nov 6, 2004)

The recipe uses big ones, but the aioli would be great with either.

*Cleaning an Artichoke*
_Artichokes should be cleaned and trimmed before cooking. Artichokes turn brown when cut, but rubbing them with a fresh cut lemon or putting them in lemon water stops this process. So always have one of these on hand when working with artichokes. 
Cut the stem just above the small leaves.
Snap off the tough, dark outer leaves of an artichoke, or cut them off with a paring knife. Stop at the point where the leaves begin to turn yellow, a sign they are tender. 
Cut the top of the artichoke flat, about 1 to 2 inches from the point. Don't forget to rub them with lemon or put in acidulated water. _

Since this is a whole artichoke presentation, just slice and cook.  Or, if you prefer, clean the choke further.

_To clean artichokes down to the bottom or "heart": rotate the artichoke as you trim off all the leaves, with a sharp paring knife, held perpendicular to the yellow fleshly base. Trim off the tops of the inner leaves and any green from the base. Again remove the inner choke. _


----------



## buckytom (Nov 6, 2004)

mucho obrigado, ferrari.......


----------



## Ferrari (Nov 6, 2004)

Aprecíe! De nada


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 11, 2006)

This would be great with the artichokes I planned on having for dinner tonight.  I never thought of grilling artichokes.


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 11, 2006)

wow what a fab. recipe thanks


----------

